# Weekend plans?



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

What's on everyone's plate for this weekend?


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Yard work, cigar smoking, gun range, play some darts, make some goodies, sleep. :smt028


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Maximo said:


> make some goodies,


Send some my way.....:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

- take my 3 AR-15s, , CZ 527, new Hipower, new used Buck Mark to the range
- gun show in Howard County
- yard work
- watch football
- cook out
- drink some beer

Not necessarily in that order


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Gotta work till midnight tonight......only slept 3 hrs last night......gotta work noon - 4 tomorrow. Prolly work on the duck boat in the morning, plan on taking the little lady to dinner after work.

Sunday = Carving, painting boat and/or decoys, RELAX, Bud Light, Upmanns


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Go to Fun Ford Weekend and watch the races. 
Go to the gun range.
Look for a cheap lawn mower.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> Send some my way.....:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


Do you want peanut butter or chocolate chip? :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

susprise me......LOL!!


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Not much. My wife works this weekend so it’s just me and my daughter. If it’s nice I’ll probably take her to the park to play while I flirt with all the moms... I mean... while I have in-depth meaningful conversations about life and our children with the mothers of other children present.:mrgreen:


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

shoot, weedeat,shoot,weedeat visit son,shoot,shoot,shoot


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm teaching all weekend. :mrgreen:


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Maximo said:


> Yard work, cigar smoking, gun range, play some darts, make some goodies, sleep. :smt028


Do ya make goodies that would fit a 3'' 1911??:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Ill be shooting tomorrow and sunday if the rain doesnt turn the desert into a mudhole tonight


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Errands and crap all weekend unfortunately - but I will be at the range tomorrow morning at least...

Its NEXT week I am not looking forward to - the old colonoscophy next Fri. Uggg :smt022 :smt022 :smt076 :smt011


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Errands and crap all weekend unfortunately - but I will be at the range tomorrow morning at least...
> 
> Its NEXT week I am not looking forward to - the old colonoscophy next Fri. Uggg :smt022 :smt022 :smt076 :smt011


ooooooooohhhhh,
48 and never had one never will ,I dont wanna know


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

scooter said:


> ooooooooohhhhh,
> 48 and never had one never will ,I dont wanna know


I've had a pain in my right side abdomin off and on since Feb (I'm only 34). Already had blood tests and a CT scan (had to drink that nasty stuff so they can see evreything inside). This is the last test - if its clear, then they chalk it up to "we have no idea what is wrong with you"


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

yard work saturday, movie saturday night, range sunday, make copies of the last season of Star Trek TNG sunday night... sleep in between.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

U renting them off of Netflix?

I have all the seasons of Enterprise on DVD. And old co-worker made them for me from internet postings of each episode.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> U renting them off of Netflix?
> 
> I have all the seasons of Enterprise on DVD. And old co-worker made them for me from internet postings of each episode.


Yep, DVD Burners are a good thing... 

I haven't watch Enterprise yet, but it's on the list.

After I'm done with Star Trek TNG, Zena is next. :drooling:


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> U renting them off of Netflix?
> 
> I have all the seasons of Enterprise on DVD. And old co-worker made them for me from internet postings of each episode.


thats the one I want but they want like 500.00 for the complete series....thats half a new gun are they nuts er what??:smt011


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Errands and crap all weekend unfortunately - but I will be at the range tomorrow morning at least...
> 
> Its NEXT week I am not looking forward to - the old colonoscophy next Fri. Uggg :smt022 :smt022 :smt076 :smt011


You'll have a nice nap. But please, *DON'T POST THE PICS!!!*

:toimonster: :smtmoe :toimonster:

There are some things we just don't want to know.

WM


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

js said:


> Yep, DVD Burners are a good thing...
> 
> I haven't watch Enterprise yet, but it's on the list.
> 
> After I'm done with Star Trek TNG, Zena is next. :drooling:


Well, I had purchased the 1st 7 seasons of SG1 - but I sold them earlier this year - I'll admit that I did use the $ for a gun. I love SG1 - and still watch it every week. But, I just never got around to watching the DVDs. They just sat there. So, I figured, why not...

I do own all of the Highlander DVDs, though, and I don't plan to sell those. I love the show too much. A new Highlander movie called "The Source" SHOULD be out around Christmas - itw as filmed last year. Has the cast from the tv show. It is possible that it may go straight to DVD, but I don't know yet....


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

2400 said:


> I'm teaching all weekend. :mrgreen:


After reading your profile I'm surprised your not retired yet. Teaching at 100 years old! WoW!


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> After reading your profile I'm surprised your not retired yet. Teaching at 100 years old! WoW!


Betcha a dollar it a hunter ed course......:mrgreen:


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*Nice...*



propellerhead said:


> Go to Fun Ford Weekend and watch the races.
> Go to the gun range.
> Look for a cheap lawn mower.


~ LOVE THAT TAG on your signature ...... that's sweet !!! :smt023

O' YEAH.... I'm not doin' anything, I've busted my hump all week so I'm gonna be a bum :smt028, sit on the back porch & some a few cigars, B.S. with you guys, watch a movie or 2, maybe grill out, go to the range in the morning, if not's not raining AGAIN. Just take it easy for a couple of days........


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

rustycompass said:


> ~ LOVE THAT TAG on your signature ...... that's sweet !!! :smt023
> 
> O' YEAH.... I'm not doin' anything, I've busted my hump all week so I'm gonna be a bum :smt028, sit on the back porch & some a few cigars, B.S. with you guys, watch a movie or 2, maybe grill out, go to the range in the morning, if not's not raining AGAIN. Just take it easy for a couple of days........


Sounds like the perfect weekend to me.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

I took my son hunting for the very first time in his life...to be honest we didn't think he was the type of kid that would get into hunting (I was actually worried how he'd react to actually seeing animals harvested)...boy were we wrong, the smiles say it all; and for never shooting at anything in his life he knocked down 8 doves, 6 all by himself with single shots from a .410 his granpa brought him yesterday. Now he can't wait to go duck hunting with me...who'd a thunk it yesterday??? I'll remember this day for the rest of my life, spending time with my son outdoors, how excited he was, passing on our heritage and tradition to the next generation, discovering a brand new hunting buddy I never knew I had...


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Buckeye said:


> I took my son hunting for the very first time in his life...to be honest we didn't think he was the type of kid that would get into hunting (I was actually worried how he'd react to actually seeing animals harvested)...boy were we wrong, the smiles say it all; and for never shooting at anything in his life he knocked down 8 doves, 6 all by himself with single shots from a .410 his granpa brought him yesterday. Now he can't wait to go duck hunting with me...who'd a thunk it yesterday??? I'll remember this day for the rest of my life, spending time with my son outdoors, how excited he was, passing on our heritage and tradition to the next generation, discovering a brand new hunting buddy I never knew I had...
> 
> Man how cool is that. My son shows little signs of wanting to hunt or even go to the range. He is 7 about to turn 8 here in a few days, but since I have been buying up training pistols for holster molds he has been perking up when I get in a new one , he wants me to show him how to draw and aim, so there is hope.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*That Rocks............*



Buckeye said:


> I took my son hunting for the very first time in his life...to be honest we didn't think he was the type of kid that would get into hunting (I was actually worried how he'd react to actually seeing animals harvested)...boy were we wrong, the smiles say it all; and for never shooting at anything in his life he knocked down 8 doves, 6 all by himself with single shots from a .410 his granpa brought him yesterday. Now he can't wait to go duck hunting with me...who'd a thunk it yesterday??? I'll remember this day for the rest of my life, spending time with my son outdoors, how excited he was, passing on our heritage and tradition to the next generation, discovering a brand new hunting buddy I never knew I had...
> 
> ~ MAN, I THINK THATS GREAT !!! Thats one of the best posts all day... I can't wait until my boy gets older !!!
> :smt023 Way to go Dad :smt023


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Dad looks pretty excited too!!

Congratulations on a great memory, 


Many more to come.

:smt1099 

WM


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

Dad was very proud and very impressed...my son is 9 and he was semi-interested in the ducks I brought home, but seemed to care less about actually hunting...he's a take it or leave it kind of kid, never really gets excited about anything, he's been thru baseball, swimming, track, never really cared much for any, just likes school and video games...I sure was surprised today. On the way home he started talking about wouldn't it be cool if his little brother (20 months) liked to hunt too...I was blown away, I've never seen this kind of interest from him about anything before...I told him as long as I'm still around we would all hunt together.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, invited my parents to dinner to celebrate my mom's 67th birthday. Ended up barbecuing. 

Singed the hairs on my right hand and arm when the fireball erupted on the pit. I always time it right and back off in time. BUt, the wind blew right when I lit it, and I had no time to move before WOOOSH! :smt022 

I'm fine  - But, it surprised me. Lucky, no singed eye brows


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Nothing like that kind of quality time with your kids. My son never had an interest in hunting or guns. I let him shoot my Glock once and it roared so much I think it scared him. He does love fishing though.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> After reading your profile I'm surprised your not retired yet. Teaching at 100 years old! WoW!


Shut up you little whippersanpper... :butthead:



jwkimber45 said:


> Betcha a dollar it a hunter ed course......:mrgreen:


Give that man a dollar. :smt023 I really love teaching the next generation about hunting and the great outdoors. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:



Buckeye said:


> I took my son hunting for the very first time in his life...to be honest we didn't think he was the type of kid that would get into hunting (I was actually worried how he'd react to actually seeing animals harvested)...boy were we wrong, the smiles say it all; and for never shooting at anything in his life he knocked down 8 doves, 6 all by himself with single shots from a .410 his granpa brought him yesterday. Now he can't wait to go duck hunting with me...who'd a thunk it yesterday??? I'll remember this day for the rest of my life, spending time with my son outdoors, how excited he was, passing on our heritage and tradition to the next generation, discovering a brand new hunting buddy I never knew I had...


That's awesome, hope you and your new partner have many, many more great days like this one.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Thats good stuff buckeye!!!! You gonna get him in the duck blind this winter???


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I believe he entered the wrong year on his birthdate 

Don't be fooled. He's only 5


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

rfawcs said:


> - take my 3 AR-15s, , CZ 527, new Hipower, new used Buck Mark to the range
> - gun show in Howard County
> - yard work
> - watch football
> ...


Well, went to the range yesterday, just got back from the gun show, watching the Browns/Bengals now, yard work after the game, followed by consumption of beer watching the Redskins/Cowboys tonight. Won't cook out today because my wife is making some shrimp pasta thing that my daughter likes.

The gun show was a good trip. Saw an FN 9 pistol I've been thinking about; it turns out to be a LARGE pistol that's a little too big for my hands. The FN 9m may be a better fit but they didn't have one there.

I did see 4 or 5 handguns I really wanted. I settled for 2 Colt Cobras, a cherry 4-inch and a nice 2-inch that will be a good carry piece when we move somewhere I can do that. I'll post photos when I pick them up.

If I had the dough, there was also a nice 4-inch Colt Lawman and a new Sig Mosquito with a threaded barrel.

My wife sez I've used all my gun money until next March.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> Thats good stuff buckeye!!!! You gonna get him in the duck blind this winter???


You betcha! In OH they have a youth only weekend coming up October 7th & 8th before our regular season comes in on the 21st



rfawcs said:


> Well, went to the range yesterday, just got back from the gun show, watching the Browns/Bengals now,


Unfortunatley I'm watching the same game...or I was until a minute ago when I decided to write off yet another Browns season in the first half of their second game...it's a long slow trip thru hell being a Brown's fan :smt076 :smt011


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

Buckeye said:


> Unfortunatley I'm watching the same game...or I was until a minute ago when I decided to write off yet another Browns season in the first half of their second game...it's a long slow trip thru hell being a Brown's fan :smt076 :smt011


Part of being a Browns fan is you can't stop being a Browns fan, no matter how miserable they are. I can't count the number of times they've broken my heart.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

rfawcs said:


> Part of being a Browns fan is you can't stop being a Browns fan, no matter how miserable they are. I can't count the number of times they've broken my heart.


I guess it gets passed down from generation to generation...I distinctly remember my dad, after "the Drive" (or some other monumental disapointment, there's so many) going out into the driveway, can of gasoline in hand, taking off his Browns jersey and burning it for all to see while lamenting that they always let him down...I guess I didn't learn :smt091


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

As stated earlier, I went to the range with a friend. I ended up shooting four guns. My XD9, my XD45, my Taurus PT-145 and my friend's XD9 subcompact. I shot 350 rounds at the range. Life is good.


----------

